# Question on grooming a blue heeler...



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

How should this be done, and how often? I've read that some breeds like some terriers that have the harsher outer coat needs to be hand groomed. And if you use conditioner, it's not good and the coat loses it's dirt and water repelling ability. Do I need to be concerned as to how I groom my Blue Heeler, or is just regular brushing fine with the occasional bath when she starts getting a smell to her, which is about once every 1-2 months.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

For your Heeler a bath every 6-8 weeks should be fine. 

Get a good under coat rake for those times when she is shedding. 

When she isn't shedding a regular good bristle brush should keep her coat in good condition.

I only use conditioner on long coat dogs who really need a 'moisture' boost.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, about a week ago I was cruising the web and found a video on the FURminator. Sounded too good to be true, but I had to check more info on it. I came to the conclusion that I had to go to Petco and pick one up. Wow, what a tool. It did such a good job on Betty, I had enough fur to build 2 dogs, lol. Then the next day, I did it one more time and got enough to build a 3rd dog, lol. She's looking great now as well, and now have some of the browns coming out in her, as it was all underneath. Now that I got most of the old growth that she was shedding off her, she's looking pretty awsome. Something I would recommend to others.


----------



## annasonder (Nov 24, 2007)

My wife and I just adopted our third dog from the Humane Society last week. They had a display of the Furminator and I asked about it. They told me that it worked better than anything they have had prior. Here is a link that shows them:

http://www.pets-galaxy.com/index.ph...h&Keywords=furminator&SearchIndex=PetSupplies


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

It's expensive, but a great tool. Really glad I got it.


----------

